# Dwarf Gourami with Dropsy



## La Reina (Oct 25, 2009)

My dwarf gourami that I've had since christmas of last year is in the early stages of dropsy. He's an old fish, but is there anything I can do to treat it?


----------



## Backer (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm not sure what the specific medication you will need is but you will most likely need to be adding medication to your tanks and doing daily water changes to get things better. You will just need to google for the Medication type I imagine. The trick is if you have plants will be to find a medication that won't kill your plants. Hope I've helped some, Good luck


----------



## La Reina (Oct 25, 2009)

When he started to look really uncomfortable I put him down. Thankyou for your reply.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your fish  I lost one to dropsy about a month ago and it was awful.


----------



## Backer (Sep 18, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your luck


----------



## La Reina (Oct 25, 2009)

Thank you. Dropsy's tough. I hope we are able to get more research on the disease so we can treat it someday.


----------

